# uncle jimbo,Dämpfer Oder rahmenproblem?



## BigJim (15. November 2013)

Namend zusammen,hab seid den ersten Tag Probleme mit dem Hinterbau.und zwar wenn ich das bike langsam runter drücke fühlt sich das so an ob nach 1 bis 2 Zentimeter ein zweites losbrechmoment kommt.beim ersten Dämpfer war ein fox war es so schlimm das ich alle 200 bis 300 km die gleitlager wechseln musste.bike war auch bei rose haben die dämpferwippe getauscht,war laut rose verzogen.Problem bestand aber weiterhin.und bei rose wurde ich dann abgewimmelt.mit der Antwort es wäre modelbedingt das die gleitlager nur 300km halten.so ein Schwachsinn hab ich noch nie gehört.hab mir dann auf meine kosten ein neuen Dämpfer geholt,und das Problem besteht immer noch.bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher ob es jetzt am Dämpfer oder rahmen liegt.weil 2 Dämpfer hintereinander währe ja echt ein blöder Zufall oder?da mir bei rose nicht geholfen wird,hoffe ich das hier einer Ne Idee hat oder das gleiche Problem.bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus und noch ein flotten Abend


----------



## kuka.berlin (15. November 2013)

Du kannst ja den Dämpfer mal ausbauen und prüfen, ob es am Rahmen liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJim (16. November 2013)

Danke hab ich direkt ausprobiert.fühlt sich alles normal an.wird dann wohl echt der Dämpfer sein.muss dann wohl noch einen dritten ausprobieren.


----------



## fuxy (17. November 2013)

Bei meinem Beef Cake fluchtete die Anlenkung nicht, sprich wenn ich den Dämpfer festgezogen habe, haben sich die Gleitlager verzogen und wenn ich den Bolzen oben durch den Rahmen gemacht habe und den angezogen habe wurde es noch schlimmer, da helfen nur Passcheiben und Unterlegscheiben damit alles " Parallel " läuft.

Die Antwort mit den Gleitlagern ist absoluter Blödsinn.

Das liegt nicht am Dämpfer !!!


----------



## BigJim (21. November 2013)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.müsste ja auf jeden Fall ein Garantiefall sein.da werde ich auf jeden Fall nach rose.


----------

